# Wiring question, turnouts



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is HO Atlas track, Peco turnouts in a small switching area on the layout I'm building. It is DCC and the turnouts are all Caboose manual controlled. I want to put power to just this section and am not sure where to put the power drop (prefer) or drops. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

David

Peco Insulfrog turnouts power route. With that in mind, the way you use
this section may determine how many drops.

If you want power on all tracks all the time this is what It appears you need:

Both R & L rails just left of the left three way turnout.
R rail only Right of that turnout on middle track. R rail only right of middle turnouts. (3 way?)
R rail only right of left 3 way on upper track. R only beyond both middle
turnouts. R rail only beyond right 3 way.
L rail only right of Left 3 way on lower track L rail only right of middle turnouts.

Keep in mind that the straight rail with the movable points will go dead
when set to diverge, and curve rail of movable points will go dead
when set to straight.

Happy soldering. 

Don


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok let me see if I have this right. The red and green dots are solder points and I added some more information just in case.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

with DCC why do you need insulated spots??


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

wingnut163 said:


> with DCC why do you need insulated spots??


it is a lot easier to trouble shoot small blocks than it is the whole railroad.
I use peco, and I put a power drop at each of the out going tracks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Southern

We both missed marking for drops on the MIDDLE track to the right of the 
left 3 way. Both rails would need a drop, I think. 
I am assuming, since I have not used the
Peco 3 way, that it interrupts power to both rails.

On your draft the lower track needs drops on the L rail.

Don


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

This is where I would put them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep, think that will keep the lights on.

Sure a lotta drops in so small an area.

But, you gotta do what you gotta do.

Don


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you Gentlemen, my work for this weekend is now set.

David


----------

